# Big Zim



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just won this Zim on Ebay.

44mm!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one `D`









This Zim was my first Ebay win at 99p









It goes well and keeps good time









*ZIM(Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602*


















The movement should be the same as the one in yours....










The same basic movement is still used in the modern Popeda`s which are made by the same company.....

*Pobeda,15 Jewel Cal2602,*


















AFAIK it was originally used in the earlier Popeda`s which were made by the 1st Moscow Watch Works that later made Poljots









*Pobeda, 1st MWF, c1954, 15 Jewels*


















If I have any details wrong here hopefully someone will correct me


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's a shot of the movement, Mac.










(Seller's pic).


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats a really nice find







really like the edge of the case and 44mm is a good size


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> Here's a shot of the movement, Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like they made a bit of an effort to finish that movement







.

Mac is correct AFAIK







. The 1950's 1st MWF movements are much better finished and can be regulated to give excellent accuracy in my experience.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

you can tell by the later type balance that has been put into this

the original was a screwed balance and the balance cock would have been decorated accordingly


----------

